# Ace Combat: Assault Horizon



## abhidev (Aug 12, 2011)

Developed by the Project Aces team, ACE COMBAT ASSAULT HORIZON intensifies the franchise, escalating combat to the next level with aircraft that are literally torn apart, spewing oil and debris across the sky. Players will engage in combat across the globe, dodging skyscrapers, and turning their enemies into fiery supersonic debris in both single player and online multiplayer. Never before has combat been so fast and in-your-face.

[YOUTUBE]QN6DHx-XME8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ABq081yDa_I[/YOUTUBE]

I haven't played HAWX...but this one is PURE AWESOMENESS!!!!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2011)

another Flight Simulator game


----------



## abhidev (Aug 12, 2011)

Checkout the trailers...the gameplay looks pretty immersive and fast....liked it!!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 12, 2011)

Gameplay, Graficks & physics looks better then HAWX1 sad only for consoles


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice vids...


----------



## baccilus (Aug 12, 2011)

This game looks like a lot of fun. I wonder if BF3 will have this kind of air combat.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2011)

Loved Ace Combat 6. The range of fighters to choose from and the missions variety was excellent. Can't wait for Assault Horizon.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 12, 2011)

I am still waiting for this. Superb game.


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

But I don't have any console...


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 12, 2011)

me too


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 12, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Loved Ace Combat 6. The range of fighters to choose from and the missions variety was excellent. Can't wait for Assault Horizon.



I've played HAWX. And I think you've played it as well. So, if you compare the two games, which one is better ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd say Ace Combat has the edge. It's much more challenging compared to H.A.W.X series. Although, H.A.W.X 2 had a slightly higher difficulty level compared to it's predecessor, it's not it the same league as Ace Combat. Ace Combat 6 had some fantastic missions, which required you to use the right set of aircraft and weapons load outs. Also, it relies on how you work as a team with your wingmen. It's a shame these games (Ace Combat) aren't available on the PC. Heck, it's shocking to see Ace Combat 6 was a 360 exclusive, when all it's previous titles have been on the PS2.

Update: Demo is up now on XBL. WOOOHOOO!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2011)

Loved the trailers and screenshots. Too bad its a console exclusive. I just hope that it get released on PC also like Capcom gzmes.


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

Emulators???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2011)

OMFG! Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a clear winner here. The game is way beyond awesome. We have 2 missions in the demo; The one in Miami which is essentially the Jet Fighter mission and the next one is in East Africa for the chopper mission. Believe me when I say this, the demo is only 400MB in size and gave me almost 40 minutes of gameplay, with high quality of cut-scene footage. Now that is how a demo should be, unlike those shitty 1.5GB demos which barely last you for 15 mins. Any-hoo, for the game itself, well the first mission introduced us to the most exciting feature in this game; the Dog Fight mode. Hitting this mode allows you to go head-to-head with the enemy for up close action. The camera zooms in brilliantly to let you feel the heat of the action. During this mode, you can shoot via your machine gun or perform a radar lock and use your homing missiles on 'em. Enemy aircrafts were SU-35's and were rather easy to take down. The chopper mission was very long. The controls felt a bit awkward, at start, but gradually became easier and fun. This mission was mainly to take out the ground enemy resistance, which included AA Guns, ground soldiers with RPG's, tanks, enemy choppers and some vehicles. Graphics look really good. Explosion effects are splendid. You can actually see a cloud of smoke just gushing towards your wind-shield as you blow up an enemy aircraft. It's strange, but your aircraft magically recovers from a heavy damage and has no damage indicator at all. Controls were slick and easy to understand. Weapons could be switched between normal and special which includes single and multiple homing missiles and Air-to-Ground missiles. I hope there's more depth in aircraft selection and weapon load-out, like the previous title. But this is definitely the most exhilarating experience I had with a flight arcade game in a long LONG time. Full game...release NAO!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2013)

Started playing this game and this is one hell of a game TBH. Here is a short review of the game. 

I am a fan of Arcade Aerial Combat games and I have played HAWX 1 and HAWX 2 before but nothing comes close to it. In this game you start off as a Colonel and you play other roles also during the game.
I haven't completed the game so won't comment on the story yet but so far it looks good to me and to be honest you don't need a story to play a aerial combat game anyway. Its always the same, kill that, protect that and all so story is irrelevant really in these games, however gameplay matters a lot and this is where this game really shines. Yes the controls are sometimes awkward to me, I mean I have wasted many Flares because of weird controls but still the game offers you so much variety that you'll play the game anyway. You can kill the enemy from behind, enter Dogfight mode or Counter the missiles, all are there and enemies does that too so you have to be on edge specially on hard difficulty. I have a compaint that I am unable to roll my plane and do my favorite maneuvers but still I can't take away from this game that this game is darn good Arcade Aerial combat I have seen.

Graphics are top notch and damage details of the planes are amazing. When you shoot down a plane then you'll really think that yes I have nailed him. Although Buildings looks nice but damage details on them in not very good To be honest, also the ground doesn't look that good as compared to other details but be rest assured that it would be much better than HAW 2 or anything for that matter.

Talking about sound, I have nothing to complaint about and nothing to praise about also, I would say its nice and good but not that good that it would give you OMG or WTF feeling but visuals would for sure.

Also the game is very well optimized for PC and runs fine without lags which is a big relief considering some console ports being terribly bad lately, kudos to developers for achieving that.

All in all a very nice game which you should not miss by any chance if you like Aerial Combat games.

I'll give this game a 8/10 rating.


----------



## shpak (Jul 20, 2013)

It's one of the best air war simulators...I played before in 1st version of the game on PlayStation (first version).


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

shpak said:


> It's one of the best air war simulators...I played before in 1st version of the game on PlayStation (first version).



Well I won't call it a combat simulator. Its more arcade than the simulators. If you want simulator then you should try IL2 series. They are good combat simulators.


----------

